# Good luck Team RX8 and team.WTF?!



## SoloII///M (May 16, 2003)

Kick arse in Houston.


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

SoloII///M said:


> Kick arse in Houston.


I hope he likes talking to himself. 

Alex


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

BahnBaum said:


> I hope he likes talking to himself.


 :rofl:

It's just too bad he doesn't have a co-driver to keep him company


----------



## SoloII///M (May 16, 2003)

No way was I going 1400 miles (uh.. times two!) the weekend before going 650 miles (ditto).


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Good luck Clyde. :thumbup:


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

SoloII///M said:


> No way was I going 1400 miles (uh.. times two!) the weekend before going 650 miles (ditto).


You clearly lack the requisite commitment to your craft.

Actually, it is clyde who should be committed.


----------



## SoloII///M (May 16, 2003)

2800 miles for eight minutes of competition?

Autocrossers are stupid.


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

SoloII///M said:


> 2800 miles for eight minutes of competition?
> 
> Autocrossers are stupid.


But just think of all the teamwtf.org points he gets for that.

Alex


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

I hope he gets extra WTF?! points for having to hang out with me all weekend :eeps:

this will be my first autox since Nationals last September


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

TeamM3 said:


> I hope he gets extra WTF?! points for having to hang out with me all weekend :eeps:
> 
> this will be my first autox since Nationals last September


Good luck. Keep us updated!

Alex


----------



## SoloII///M (May 16, 2003)

TeamM3 said:


> I hope he gets extra WTF?! points for having to hang out with me all weekend :eeps:
> 
> this will be my first autox since Nationals last September


Good luck Mark! You guys are gonna kick ass.


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

Good luck guys!! :thumbup: 


Keep us posted on the results.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

SoloII///M said:


> Autocrossers are stupid.


 DO I see another challenge match in the making????

Good luck Team WTF.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

the WTF?!mobile is quick :eeps:


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

TeamM3 said:


> the WTF?!mobile is quick :eeps:


It was consistently 0.1 second faster for you than me today.



> this will be my first autox since Nationals last September


Wonder if there's a connection? :dunno:


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

BahnBaum said:


> I hope he likes talking to himself.


We did okay...no arguments that resulted in fisticuffs 

Things are a little different these days with cell phones. They weren't so in vogue when I was doing these kinds of drives ona regular basis.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

:eeps:


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)




----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

:yikes:


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

ain't no thang, but a chicken wang ... :dunno:

Houston Tour Saturday Results


----------

